# What's more stressful: Flying or Driving



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

When I get my hedgie, I have to choose if I will fly him/her out or drive to get him/her. 

The flight is 2 hours and 11 minutes. 
The drive is: 
Drive for 12 hours, then sleep overnight in a hotel.
Drive for 10 more hours, pick him/her up then check into a hotel.
Drive for 10 hours, then sleep overnight in a hotel.
Drive for 12 more hours, then home.


Both are stressful... The drive is a LONG trip and I think it would be more stressful. Because the flight will be over in 2 hours, but the drive will take 2 days... But I'd like some other opinions, after all, what do I know :roll:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a pretty long drive for a hog, so I'd be tempted to say the flight would be better, but I always have reservations about pets on planes. So I'll let some experts advise


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When I picked up 5 hedgehogs in Oregon it was 40 hours of driving to get back home. So it took 3 days, they were fine the whole trip.


----------

